# 1100 Acres SW Iowa lease available. One continuous piece.



## IowaMike304 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey guys, new here. A buddy told me I should post this over here. 

Heres the deal:
I have a 1092 acre piece of property that I am wanting to lease. . . First and foremost, price is $8/acre. Will be a year lease from date signed. All species allowed for hunting and fishing. Liability insurance included. Can be used for archery, shotgun, or Muzz.

A little bit about the property. It is a mix of somewhat rolling land(as SW IA land can be). Loaded with pinch points, saddles, and travel corridors. I have had the property for 2 years, and bow hunted it for 3 months straight this last fall(2016). I passed over 40 different bucks. A lot of bucks in the 140's range, and several in the mid 150's range at less than 10 yards. I had an encounter on the ground with a 180+ at 30 yards, but I had a decoy in my arm, and bow strapped to my pack. There is not a TON of timber on the property, but a neighboring property is over 600 acres of just timber. These deer travel through the property to get to food on the other end. A large number of deer live on this property. I had sits this fall where I saw 40-50 deer in a matter of a morning hunt until 10am. 

The way it is situated, it is fenced(low fence), and way out in the country. no houses of towns within 5-10 miles, and the ones that are, are very small farming towns. It is in Guthrie County, Zone 4. Neighbor has pictures of a buck that would have been over 200" typical last year. Never heard of anyone shooting him. . . Very few landowners around, and all are good at patrolling the area, and watching out for each other. I have been questioned myself while coming off the property by a gate by a neighbor I had not met. All worked out, since I am allowed to be there. 

There are probably somewhere between 8-12 ponds on the property. They hold birds and are great fishing. Four wheeler is a must to get to some locations(truck will work if it is dry). One maintained road leading to the property. Cattle are run on the property from may-October. I have never had an issue with cattle on this property. They rotate pastures, and by the time October comes around, they are up front where no timber exists. . . The majority of the property cannot be seen from any road(maintained or unmaintained) because of hills.

I have 3 years left on the lease. Im offering it at the same price that I pay. At the end of the day, Im still responsible for payment, so if someone wishes to lease it, There will be a small contract just to make sure everything is legit. . 

If someone wants to lease it for them and their group, I will not hunt it, or step foot on it unless you request I come to assist you with something. Landowner is very open to leasee's putting in food plots, with their approval. I have spoken with him, and he is very open, just wants to be informed. Very nice family, and they do not hunt it. 

Reason I am trying to lease it is because I just sold my house, and moved. Its going to be a long drive for me to hunt it. . . . . .IF it doesnt lease, I will continue to hunt it. Its an amazing property, and I hate to give it up, but I need to find something closer to home. I was on the property shed hunting 2 weeks ago. Didnt find any, but saw 8 different bucks still holding both sides. Only spent a few hours out there, and once I saw those bucks still holding, I figured I would wait until March/April 

Serious inquires only. I will post a few cam pictures below. Keep in mind, I run 20+ cameras on this property, so this is just a small sample. 

If interested, my best contact is by email. . . that is michael.maceach@yahoo.com.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 7, 2017)

.



.





.



.



.



.



.



.



.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 7, 2017)

.



.



.



.



.


----------



## satchmo (Mar 7, 2017)

This may be the sweetest lease I've ever seen on GON.


----------



## shdw633 (Mar 7, 2017)

What zone is it located in and how easy or difficult would it be for a non-resident to draw a tag for the area, i.e. would I need a few years of preference points or could I be drawn in my first attempt?


----------



## realityvideoman (Mar 7, 2017)

*Member*

Would you entertain letting someone pay to hunt with you if they can get drawn? I have two preference points and my friend has three.


----------



## satchmo (Mar 7, 2017)

*Easier with a gun*



shdw633 said:


> What zone is it located in and how easy or difficult would it be for a non-resident to draw a tag for the area, i.e. would I need a few years of preference points or could I be drawn in my first attempt?



Statisticly it's a lot easier to draw a tag with a gun /Muzzleloader than an archery tag. This is really the deal of a lifetime for somebody with a shotgun or Muzzloader and most likly get a tag the first season.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 7, 2017)

On my phone, at work, so keeping this short. Its the northern part of zone 4. Shotgun/muzz tags are easy to draw. A lot of people draw on their first attempt, and its all but a guarantee with 1 pref pt. Bow is a different story. 3-4 years to draw a bow tag. Im not interested in leasing for only one season, or doing a short term deal. If i lease it, it will be on a yearly basis. 1,2, or 3 year term. Lease period is june 1-june 1, with payment due May 1. Full access year round to the property. If it doesnt lease, I will still have it, and hunt it myself. 
Can have up to 10 people max on the property.


----------



## ericflowers (Mar 7, 2017)

I can cover 2 spots if anyone else out there is pulling in Iowa this yr.


----------



## deerkiller (Mar 7, 2017)

I would possibly be interested if we can get a group together.  I got points but I wasn't planning on Iowa this yr.  now this has me thinking.


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 7, 2017)

I'll have 4 pts this year...wouldn't mind doing a 4 or 5 man group to bow lease.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2017)

careful people. please post the land owners info and contact info.


----------



## rance56 (Mar 7, 2017)

Lol I'm sure the landowner would love that info posted


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2017)

that's $20 per acre land. just sayin'


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 7, 2017)

Firat, I will not post any information about the landowner. I have an exclusive lease on this property through Farmers National. I have 3 years left on the lease. I have been in contact with the owners, as well as farmers national, and they are perfectly fine with me sub leasing it. Whoever decides to lease it will sign a contract with me, to cover my butt, and make sure I get paid. At the end of the day, my name is primary on the lease, so i am responsible for payment. 

If someone leases it, I will not step foot on the property for any reason, unless requested by leasee for assistance with advice or help. 

If someone leases it, I will get all names of those who will be hunting or accessing the property. I send that to Farmers National, and you are then covered with full liability insurance. 

I currently pay $8/acre. Im asking the same price. Im not trying to make money on it. I negotiated this deal down feom $14/acre that they originally asked. 

Anyways, in no way will I ever give out the landowners personal information. If someone is dead serious about this, PM me, and I will give you my phone number. We can diacuss the property, and hunting. I love to talk hunting.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 7, 2017)

And apologize about my grammar. Phone typing isnt ideal for me, and im not home from work yet.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 7, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> that's $20 per acre land. just sayin'




No where near $20/acre. I lease mire than just this, and know a lot of land around iowa, as I live here. All over zones 3 and 4. I would never pay over $10/acre.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 7, 2017)

Amazing deal. 

 I am already locked in for lodging and hunting in Illinois this fall. 

If I am reading it correctly, $8800 / 5 = less than $1800 each. 

I would be MORE than willing to work with a group for two year deal. 5 guys hunt 2017 and 5 guys hunt 2018 (I would have to be 2018). 

I have 4 points and pretty sure I can draw now but will pick up another point this year just to be sure. 

I can't see this deal lasting long.....

What I will not do, however, is join without a tour or scout trip and verifiable ownership and knowledge of future access. 

No insult hidden in there - just common sense. 

Great looking farm!!!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 8, 2017)

I would be very interested in this. Wish I had more points now.


----------



## Sundays Money (Mar 8, 2017)

Jim Boyd said:


> Amazing deal.
> 
> I am already locked in for lodging and hunting in Illinois this fall.
> 
> ...



Jim I have 3 points and would also be interested, I'm booked for 2017 but can do 2018.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 8, 2017)

satchmo said:


> This may be the sweetest lease I've ever seen on GON.



Gotta agree..... that's a good looking spot. Only thing that hurts is the availability tags.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 8, 2017)

Im more than willing to walk/show the property to someone that is interested. I can also show you my original lease with my name, and the landowners name. I can provide the emails with farmers national verifying that they are ok with me sub leasing it. If someone leases it, i will then introduce you to the landowner. 
Everything is fully legit, and i have plenty of paper trails to back me up. I wont be introducing every random person who is interested to the landowner. That would waste a lot if his time. As i said, once someone leases it, THEN i would be happy to introduce them.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 8, 2017)

To add on a bit....i will have a contract written up between myself, and whoever leases it. Doesnt matter how many are in your group(up to the max number of 10), but the person who takes charge of the group would sign the contract with me. Then, its on that person to collect money from the rest of the group. Im not going to make 10 contracts, and have to track down everyone individually for money. 

Basically, money is due by a certain date. Doesnt matter whether 1 person pays it, then collects from their group, or collects and then pays me. As I said, at the end of the day, im still responsible for the full price, so the contract between me and the group leader makes sure I get paid.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 8, 2017)

As well, ill be out there this weekend, and several weekends throughout the spring to shed hunt and scout. This weekend wont work, but for someone interested, invite is open to come out with me for a day. Show you the property, maybe find some sheds, and give you my insight on different areas of the farm, and how the deer travel.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 8, 2017)

I will agree to act as point and handle the contract and the money if we can get the folks to agree to a contract for two years. 

5 bow hunters 2017 and 5 bow hunters 2018. 

We ask for a 2 year contract, 5 guys pay this year (and hunt) and 5 guys pay 2018 (and hunt). 

I would ask if we can create a two man team to go inspect the farm and meet with Mike. They fly to Iowa and rent a small car. Our "group" covers the flight, car and motel, the two travelers cover their own food and incidentals (which, incidentally - if I go -includes Corona!!). 

I will volunteer to be one of the travelers but I know of several GON folks that I would trust to look at the property in my stead and also to meet with Mike and verify that the deal is legit. 

Mike sounds very legit and most of the folks that I have seen get ripped off were booking guided hunts. The land is not gonna disappear and as long as we do get access AND we get sole access, I don't see a huge risk. 

I am in as #1 for 2018. 

If you want to be in, please list what number you are and for what year. 

#1 through 5 for 2017
#2 though 5 for 2018

Please also list what u think about the inspection process I proposed. I estimate these costs at about $150 per member (wild guess). 

I can provide multiple references for folks I have leased and hunted with. 

Thanks

Jim
Cell 803-479-8975


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 8, 2017)

I will also agree to simply be one of the five hunters for 2018 and allow somebody else to be the point man for the contract and also the person who should go inspect the land.


----------



## rance56 (Mar 8, 2017)

mike. Can u give me a call when u have a few minutes. Thanks 404 219 1199. Rance


----------



## ericflowers (Mar 8, 2017)

I'd be in retested in me and another friend leading it for bow rights if a group of gun hunters wanna take the gun season.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 8, 2017)

rance56 said:


> mike. Can u give me a call when u have a few minutes. Thanks 404 219 1199. Rance



Calling you right now.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 8, 2017)

Jim Boyd said:


> I will agree to act as point and handle the contract and the money if we can get the folks to agree to a contract for two years.
> 
> 5 bow hunters 2017 and 5 bow hunters 2018.
> 
> ...




Jim, 
I appreciate you taking the lead on this. I will add a couple things in there. . . First of all, Fly into Omaha. It will be the easiest/closest. (Des moines is same distance, but my truck/new house are based near Omaha). 

2nd, Depending on when this happens, dont worry about the expense of a car or motel. I have a single cab truck, but would be more than happy to pick up 2 people, and you can sleep at my house. I have a 4x6' aerial map on my wall of the property. I dont have extra beds, as the house is for sale, so it would be floor sleeping, but if its just for 2 nights, it shouldnt be too much of an issue. 

Im more than happy to fire up the grill, have some beers, talk hunting, then spend a full day on the property, and do the same again in the evening. That should be plenty of time to get an idea of whats going on, get a feel for the property, and talk deer hunting, and tell stories. Would be a good time. If we were to run into the landowner out there, then I will fully introduce you to him. But as I said before, Im not going to call him to meet every single person that is interested. He would get annoyed really quickly, the amount of people that are interested. If the property gets leased, then I will for sure make it a point to give you the landowners contact information so you can chat with him, and/or meet him. As I said, I have paperwork for my original lease agreement, as well as emails allowing me to sub-lease the land. More than happy to show you these documents when you come out. 


PM me if you like, and I will give you my phone number. Just spent a bit on the phone with another member from here. I am always up for talking deer hunting, and talking about the property.


If possible, Id like to try to schedule this meet up in March or early April. Thats ideal for me. Also Shed hunting season, so we may even be able to find some sheds. The sooner, the better. I do have people interested from other websites, and am actually showing it to 1, possibly 2 others this weekend. I am not going to get into a bidding war on it, or anything like that. Its as simple as me wanting to get it leased, as the payment is due May 1 for me. Not a huge deal, but I would rather not drag it on. Plus, the sooner it happens, the sooner you are able to use it. . . . 

I will add, as I said originally, lease runs from June 1-June 1. If you do lease it soon, I will allow access starting immediately, instead of waiting until June 1 of this year. That buys you a couple extra months, and would also give you the opportunity to turkey hunt it this spring if you wish.


----------



## NCMFX (Mar 9, 2017)

I hunted SW Iowa (zone 4) this past fall for the first time and can tell you it is all it's cracked up to be!  I will be back in 4 years!  I know nothing about this tract of land but can say the area in general is well worth the effort.


----------



## oppthepop (Mar 9, 2017)

Jim, my son and I are #2 and #3 for 2018.


----------



## realityvideoman (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry if I missed this but what is lodging choices in that area?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 9, 2017)

Multiple restaurants and motels within 10-15 miles.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 9, 2017)

Also, there is a location on site that a camper can be placed. It is only allowed during hunting season(i.e, not sitting there all year long). But it is allowed. No electric or water hook ups, but a good spot. 

Just throwing it out there, but right now I have 2 groups to show it to this weekend. One tomorrow, and one Monday. Just so you guys are filled in on what is going on. If the group from here gets together, then lets get something rolling soon. I will update after the weekend on whether or not one of these parties takes it, or leaves it.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 9, 2017)

Good plan, Mike, we will just wait til next week and see what your groups do. 

Many thanks!


----------



## realityvideoman (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm a possibility for next year and maybe one other guy. We both have 2 points and will get our 3rd this year. Only 13 people drew with 2 points last year.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, its down to just one group viewing it this weekend. Was supposed to show it today, but flights got screwed up, so now im in airports all day today. Will have guys checking it out Monday.


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah I would be surprised if this property last after the first viewing...fingers crossed.


----------



## Sundays Money (Mar 11, 2017)

#4 in 2018
3 points now


----------



## Sundays Money (Mar 11, 2017)

I possibly can fly to do The inspection


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 11, 2017)

started with 2 viewings, then dropped to 1. Back up to 2 now. a couple guys coming out tomorrow to meet me on the property, and a couple guys on Monday. Will update after that. Tomorrows showing depends on weather. We are supposed to get snow, so if that happens, it will change everything.


----------



## ericflowers (Mar 12, 2017)

This property is gone this year, no way those pics and aerial don't sell it.  If anyone is interested though, I need some people looking to go this year.  I won't lie and say I wouldn't prefer a group of gun hunters to pick up the other half of a lease, but if someone wants to go in on a tract with me and a buddy this year, I'm all ears.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 12, 2017)

Well, first 2 guys showed up today. We spent about 3 hours touring the property. Saw a ton of deer, and they wrote me a check for earnest money at the end of the tour. 

As of now it is leased. I will find out for sure when I make up the contract, but sounds like they may possibly take it for all 3 years. If anything changes, or they decide to cancel, I will update this posting. I will update no matter what.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just sent the paperwork over to them. Will keep updated on here, but as of now, they are going to lease for 1 year. They will get first offer to re-up next year, but it is a possibility they only want it for 1 year. 


Ill keep you posted on the status for this year, and the future.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 13, 2017)

Good job getting it leased, Mike. 

We want to hunt, brother - keep us in mind!


----------



## IowaMike304 (Mar 13, 2017)

Jim Boyd said:


> Good job getting it leased, Mike.
> 
> We want to hunt, brother - keep us in mind!



No worries. Thanks. Thats why i will continue to update. Until the check clears, and contract is signed, nothing is official. 

If something happens they dont want to renew next year, I will know early enough next spring to still put something together on here. 
The guys that are leasing are iowa residents. Only 2 of them will be hunting it. They have high standards, so the only reasons I can see then not renewing is because of the distance from where they live, or because there isnt a 180 behind every tree.


----------



## realityvideoman (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for keeping us posted. 
A friend and myself definitely want in next year if nothing happens.


----------



## gfontela (Mar 16, 2017)

Me and a buddy would be interested in just gun hunting in future years (0 points this year so we wouldn't draw the tag). We would be happy to set something up with the current group if they renew or with a group from this website if the property becomes available.

I've never applied in Iowa before. How much would it cost me to just buy a preference point this year just in case?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 16, 2017)

$50 if I recall correctly. That is definitely within a few dollars 

Good luck.


----------



## IowaMike304 (Apr 7, 2017)

Well, Its official, got the final check and contract today. It is leased until next year. If something happens, and they do not renew, I will update this post.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 9, 2017)

Congrats, Mike - always good to seal the deal. 

Thanks for keeping us in the loop. 

Many are still interested for 2018, in particular - keep us in mind. 

Hope your group has a great time and treats the land well.


Best of luck!


----------



## IowaMike304 (Jan 20, 2018)

Update for 2018: The guys saw a ton of deer and killed a mid 180's buck with a bow. They plan to lease it again. Ill update if they decide not to.


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 21, 2018)

Sounds good


----------



## IowaMike304 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey guys, no change on the lease for now, they paid up for this year. There will be one final year on my lease(june 2019-june 2020). I will update next year when the time rolls around.


----------



## IowaMike304 (May 31, 2019)

Update,  thr guys renewed for the final year of the lease.  I'll get back on here if any new property comes up.


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Jun 21, 2019)

I have a zone 4 archery tag for 2019.  Looking around for land to lease/hunt. Todd


----------

